# LOW FPS in Spider-Man: Web of Shadows?



## CaptainIcy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, I've surfed/lurked these forums a lot but never posted because I've never had a problem. :wink: (I'm _kind_ of a computer wiz myself :wink

But now I'm seriously having a problem. I just got Spider-Man: Web of Shadows for PC and I generally get ~14 FPS when playing it... It also pauses/lags/jerks every time a new object/poly is drawn/needed to be drawn. (I guess...) And my computer is _really_ good (in my opinion) and I've never had a problem with any game until now... The minimum system requirements fit my computer just fine and even the recommended almost fit it. (Needs a dual-core in recommended)

My specs are as follows:

2.4GHz AMD Athlon 64 CPU, 2GB RAM, 512MB ATI Radeon X1600, 225MB HD, Windows XP Media Edition. And FYI, I _just_ updated my video drivers to the latest version a few days ago. 

I've disabled all unnecessary startup programs and increased my Virtual Memory/Paging file size.
I followed another guide to tweak my ATI card to it's maximum performance and still nothing. I disabled Vsync in the game and set the resolution of the game to 800x600, and it still jumps...
It generally stays at ~22FPS when I'm just standing still, but if I jump into a crowded street or something it starts jumping. Also, if I'm swinging through the city on my own it jumps as I've stated, but if I rescue a civilian or something, and swing WITH them, then it obviously starts jumping/pausing with the added object on the screen all the time, so... I just added that in case you wanted to know. :wink:

ANY help would be very much appreciated. And please don't tell me to "overclock" because I don't want to. If there's anything else I can do to maybe help make it work just a bit better then I'd really appreciate it.
:smile:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey CaptainIcy and welcome to TSF.

Can you perhaps get me a pic of your Task Manager to see what processes are running in the background? Or, you can close unnecessary programs. Also try temporarily disabling your Anti-Virus software if you have one.


----------



## CaptainIcy (Aug 9, 2010)

I've closed all unnecessary programs/processes and my antivirus is hardly anything at all, so I doubt it'd do anything, but I guess I can exit it for a bit.

My anti-virus is Norton, btw.

Here's a screenshot.


----------



## CaptainIcy (Aug 9, 2010)

SO sorry, it turns out there was a patch for the game, and that worked! Now it never jumps/jerks! :laugh:

Of course, it still goes slow every now and then when I'm WAY in the city, but the patch added a few more graphics options, so I can surely make it work fine.

Sorry for that, and see you around, TSF! ^^


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad to see that the jumps stopped occurring. 

Enjoy your game!

Any other problems with the game, feel free to post back and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## CaptainIcy (Aug 9, 2010)

elvenleader3 said:


> Glad to see that the jumps stopped occurring.
> 
> Enjoy your game!
> 
> Any other problems with the game, feel free to post back and I'll be glad to help.


Yep, thanks, and I will enjoy it. :tongue:

And if I ever have more problems I'll be sure to visit here.
I'll also try to be a little active here and help other people, too. :wink:


----------

